# This has got to be Illegal



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I came acrossed this Guitar web sigh and ebay store..
They are selling big name clones , and even putting there name on them...and putting made in the USA on the back of the headstock.
Guitars are coming from China and using Fender and Gibsons name to sell

http://www.paylessguitars.com/product_detail.asp?pid=974


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

A lot of unknowledgable people getting ripped off by these copys too . It's a shame this is allowed and I don't understand why ebay allows it when it is so ovious 

Same thing has happened with other high priced items like Rolex watches with very good copies out there that even fool jewelers


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Ditto to nitehawk55. Wonder how many of these are on being offered on ebay as originals? I'll do my shopping locally thanks.

Regards:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Name on the headstock tells the story ... genuine Gibsun Guitar, they have been around for a while..


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Gibsun eh. Had to take another look. Good call PaulS. Guess I was :zzz:

Regards,:wave:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

There's a very long thread about that site on TGP! Many people complain about the copy and how they eploit people... It's always came back!!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

And the actual name of the guitar, in their description says "Gibson"...spelled correctly. There has to be some grounds there for a lawsuit by Gibson (the real company)...


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

The almighty dollar is what keeps this sort of thing going. Ebay has known about stuff like this forever and Chinese companies are just not worth the hassle to sue.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

In the last few days, there have been several of these for sale locally (on BB's like kijiji and CL) for $700+....and we're getting calls asking if we'd recommend them YIKES!!!!

where's homeland security when it's needed????

Andy


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

Maybe Gibson and Fender just own the company making them?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Guitars*

The Gibson name on the headstock is off slightly, and The MOP on the Custom looks smaller..probably plastic.

But look at the Fender and Gretsch...They spelt the name right on them...

I did Contact Gibson , and they told me they are working with ebay to get them outta there.

I think personally its a scam.. The guitars if there is any come from China...They get your money and, there is no Contact number to call, if you have a problem.

Rick


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ah yes. Good old laissez-faire capitalism is infecting China like foot and mouth disease at a cattle love-in


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

hahaha its china what do u expect!. :smile: that is IF it sounds good i wouldn't mind buying one of these myself.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I actually had a very lengthy conversation on msn with the owner of that business...


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> I actually had a very lengthy conversation on msn with the owner of that business...


And??? Something tells me there is a story here.


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> I actually had a very lengthy conversation on msn with the owner of that business...


u want to share what they said?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

dhgate.com seems to be an ebay styled clearinghouse for chinese made goods including knockoff guitars. A 2007 beautiful new electric guitar Gibson Note that the neck has not one but two serial numbers and they are different.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

what if the factory next door makes knockoff carbon monoxide detectors and the one across the street, knock off brake pads?.......

maybe I'll call the garage and ask them if they're a good deal?

Andy


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bobb said:


> dhgate.com seems to be an ebay styled clearinghouse for chinese made goods including knockoff guitars. A 2007 beautiful new electric guitar Gibson Note that the neck has not one but two serial numbers and they are different.


Gotta love the $500 plus shipping charges for a $110 guitar


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Gotta love the $500 plus shipping charges for a $110 guitar


Hmmm, for $500 I can rent a container on a ship.

My wholesaler in China has guitars (not knockoffs, their own thing). Costs $40 shipping.


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> I actually had a very lengthy conversation on msn with the owner of that business...


I think I saw a post of that convo a while back.
Real catwood and something about a moucheesemo tremolo system designed by Steve Vai?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

And even Gibson has noticed this problem.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Interesting. Again, you wonder how many of these things are floating around out there. But Gibson and Fender and all other guitar companies have factories overseas, so there's even more hypocrisy going on here than just a Chinese ripoff company


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Telenator said:


> I think I saw a post of that convo a while back.
> Real catwood and something about a moucheesemo tremolo system designed by Steve Vai?


yeah haha I'll try to find the original conversation if I can....it was a while back. Me and a friend posed as investors and wanted to know a bunch of funny stuff...to see if he was lying...


I asked something like, "Are these guitars made of real catwood? Because I only buy guitars made from REAL catwood..." and my fake business partner on msn affirmed the fact. The guy told us that they were indeed made from real catwood...

And we were going to put in an order of 500 guitars with a really funny brand name.


I also asked if the trem was made from some weird sort of made up metal...and he confirmed that too hahaha


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

At the Franfurt Auto Show a few weeks ago, a Chinesse manufacturer displayed a bunch of copies of other cars. At first they were going to kick them out, but because they were such terrible quality they let them stay so everyone could see the difference. Chinesse counterfeits will affect every market over the next decade. Whats scary is how they can make it look like the real thing, but not have any realization that they built crap. Its like they think we buy things just for the appearence.........


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> ... Whats scary is how they can make it look like the real thing, but not have any realization that they built crap. Its like they think we buy things just for the appearence.........


Unfortunately, they are partially right. How many years have people been buying a fake Rolex or whatever.


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

hey u know what though its china...

they make all sorts of stuff with brand names, clothing, bags, jewelry, electronic products. etc.

but ppl knowingly buy these stuff b/c they cant afford the real thing. where im living right now. there are a hell lot of stuff like that.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

its like inflation of the money supply...the more money you pump in...the less the money is worth. The more counterfeits are pumped into the market, the less the actual items will be worth. If lots of people are buyin fake rolexes, why would somebody want to buy a real one when he can pose as a rich guy for 20$ with a fake one


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

as canman put it on the first page-


> Maybe Gibson and Fender just own the company making them?


if fender and/or gibson doesnt own these companies now, if they build a decent quality that can sell and generate profits, fender and/or gibson will own them in the future.

people have done even weirder stuff for money lol.


----------



## BLUES FAN (Jul 25, 2007)

*yea rightttttttttttttttttttttttttttt*

I cant see how anyone would be gullible enough to think they would get a Fender strat made in USA for a couple of hundred bucks.I realize most shown are made in mexico but they actually have a couple showing made in USA.I can't see Fender having anything to do with that.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> its like inflation of the money supply...the more money you pump in...the less the money is worth. The more counterfeits are pumped into the market, the less the actual items will be worth. If lots of people are buyin fake rolexes, why would somebody want to buy a real one when he can pose as a rich guy for 20$ with a fake one


Fake watches can be spotted a mile away from those who know the real thing. Im not sure why anybody would want to pose as a rich guy in the first place, but the reality is that a fake Rolex will only impress those in the Soup Kitchen.......


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yes accept- but the idea is to sell summbody the fake watch, no to make the wearer impressive- that kinda marketing works here, because of the insane prices on decent guitars, like the insane price(i assume) of rolex watches.
i dunno about watches- dont have one


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

BLUES FAN said:


> I cant see how anyone would be gullible enough to think they would get a Fender strat made in USA for a couple of hundred bucks.I realize most shown are made in mexico but they actually have a couple showing made in USA.I can't see Fender having anything to do with that.


thats why oriental squires and epiphones exist- those were at one time companies making knock offs and copies- then they were assimilated


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Youch... This is all making me scared of buying gibsons/fenders/high-dollar guitars on ebay/craigslist/kjiji... wonder if any of those are fakes. I know that if you've played a real one, it's supposed to be easy to spot a fake. But if I want a Gibson and I've done more than play a couple in music stores... the chances of me being able to tell a real from a fake probably isnt very high... especially if i'm very excited. Guess I'll be paying the full price for a brand new one.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Don't let that dissuade you, Jane. Just bring along a friend who knows thier Gibbys... and two sets of eyes are better than one. I for one don't want to buy new Gibsons or Fenders because you pay such a penalty for brand new gear... better to score secondhand a well-kept instrument and pay significantly less for it. That's my philosophy anyway...

But yeah, you have to keep your wits about you these days. Another thing to be wary of is offshore companies making nice-looking clones of classic designs but using non-standard woods or, say, using multiple pieces of wood for the body instead of a single slab... when it's all under a nice shiny new paintjob who's going to know the difference? Buyer beware, for sure.


----------



## gearupmusic (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey:

I think this is soooo illegal......Gibson use Gibson Pickup and not "Gibson Designed" pickups......

But I heard from someone that if the total cost of production in Canada of any product is over 50% of the production cost then they can say it is Made-in-Canada even all the parts are not from Canada.....

But anyway, I hope people don't get scam by those Knockoffs..


----------

